

I'm doing contingency planning in Japan. Would you guys like an AMA? - niels_olson

I'm a Navy doc and at lunch a couple of weeks ago was told to be on a plane for Japan in the morning. We've been working 24/7 for a while now. I'm ostensibly here as the doctor, for anyone who has a sniffle, hernia, breaks a leg, etc, but very few people come to sick call, and since I have a BS in physics, I have gotten to actually participate in policy and planning decisions, at least at the operational level (no direct line to POTUS, sorry).<p>IF you want me to, I can ask public affairs about an AMA. Maybe if you post some questions, we can meditate on it a bit (that and it's slow here right now, which is a good thing).
======
inoop
This is not Reddit.

~~~
lachyg
Oh come on, if it's interesting, and somewhat relates, I don't see how it's
not acceptable for this to be on HN.

------
petervandijck
What are the things that the people on the ground worry about most/work
hardest on, and how does that compare with what's being focused on in the
media?

------
jamesrom
Boring question, but for the morbidly curious, what has been the worst medical
affliction you have seen while in Japan?

------
geuis
Can you define what an AMA is?

~~~
il
It's a reddit thing (ask me anything).

